# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Refreshed after 4 hours of sleep

## AngelZlayer

I'm a night person, I'm a zombie when I wake up in the mornings, so getting up is like torture.
I have noticed that in order to feel refreshed I have to sleep either 4 hours or around 12 hours.

How much sleep you need is different from person to person, but do you think it's safe to sleep only 4 hours per night?
People have said that as long as you feel fine, it's ok. Do you agree?

----------


## Reapter

Psychology class atleast said 4 hours is the minimum for your body to fully function but I don't think any of us could answer about how safe it is with much accuracy since it does vary. You'll probably be fine although if you start seeing any hallucinations(If you keep it up you will actually start having hallucinations of things not there. Or if you binge for 3 days minimum without any sleep you will start having hallucinations then by about day 4 you will literally see stuff that isn't there although you'll find this is nearly impossible to accomplish on your own.), notice random upset stomuch, or have random dizzy spells for a few seconds that feel good while sitting for no reason etc... get more sleep since it's signs of sleep deprivation. There's no long term effects on random spouts but if you make it a habit as part of your normal sleep schedual getting to little sleep for yourself then you will have higher risks for many things. Basically just see if your getting adverse effects from it after a while and if you do change your patterns to more sleep. You also can't directly die from a lack of sleep since your body won't let you unless you have a genetic malfunction basically.

----------


## Neo Neo

I attempted putting myself on a 4-hour sleep schedule earlier this semester and I had trouble keeping it up. After a while my body (and mind) naturally wanted to sleep longer than what I was sleeping, and it took considerable willpower sticking to this schedule. Since I'm no scientist, or doctor for that matter, I had no idea of the possible effects it was having on my overall health. I was appearing to adjust to it over time, but after messing up and oversleeping some it totally messed everything up. Although I didn't get sick during my attempt, I got really sick after I stopped it, so I'm pretty much attributing it to my immune system crashing because of the sudden switch back to regular sleeping. There is supposed "research" which shows it is possible to sleep less, but I'm not sure that anyone would need to do that unless they really need those extra hours. But, supposedly some people are able to do it. I may have "felt" fine sleeping less, but there was probably more going on that I didn't know about.

----------

